# Clark Cemeter MOU to be signed



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Philippines, US forge pact for Clark Veterans Cemetery maintenance | Sun.Star


An important step into getting this cemetery back to the condition that it belongs...


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Philippines, US forge pact for Clark Veterans Cemetery maintenance | Sun.Star
> 
> An important step into getting this cemetery back to the condition that it belongs...


Good to hear!


----------

